# Protozin Protocol!



## Sussexplumber

Protozin Protocol!
So whats the deal with treating with Protozin? My orfe are on their FOURTH treatment for White Spot and its still persisting. I`ve raised the tank temperature again so they are in mid 70s F and I`m treating daily. But should I water change as well? I spoke to WaterLife who make Protozin and the chemist there told me, 3 days treatment then rest two days, then a final dose on day 6. Well I`ve already done this three times and I`m starting to get annoyed! The WS is persisting and I`m forking out to heat the tanks and £10 a time for medication. 

Now I want to know should I be doing water changes too, to reduce the numbers of free swimming parasites in the water or should I not because this will reduce the cumulative strength of medication in the water? I don`t know! I want this problem cleared up! See this info from WaterLife...


PROTOZIN is used for the control of all protozoan and fungal infections e.g Whitespot, Fungus, Neon Tetra Disease, Velvet, Costiasis and Trichodiniasis. You will require 4 separate applications to complete the course of treatment. By adding the treatment on days 1, 2 and 3 the product safely compounds in strength and does not burden the already stressed animals with a hard hitting formula. The final dose on day 6 is a preventative measure to try and ensure the organism does not re-occur. PROTOZIN's properties are highly effective at treating all its target organisms. Protozin is our best selling disease treatment world wide.


I have also taken a dozen of the smallest fish out of the tank into a 3` tank to reduce the fish concentration (and thereby the chances of the free swimming parasites finding a new host).

Can anyone advise? The local aquatic store said to do water changes but as stated I don`t want to reduce the concentration of medicine in the water which I believe (as stated above) increases over the first three days of treatment.

Your advice please!


----------



## NaomiM

When you do the final treatment on day 6, are your fish still showing spots? I believe the medicine can only kill the parasites once they have dropped off, which is the reason for raising the temperature, as it speeds up their life cycle and makes them drop off faster. If the fish still have spots showing on day 6, the medicine may have broken down and become ineffective by the time they do drop off.

You could try treating with salt maybe, as it won't break down like medications? That way you could do the water changes (including vacuuming the substrate to try to remove as many as possible of the parasites that may have dropped off), and just add the same concentration of salt to the new water additions, so that it remains stable.

I'm no expert though, so those are just my ideas!

I also think thinning down your stocking levels as you are doing is a good idea.

Have you been testing for ammonia and nitrite? If either of those is present, it will make the fish more susceptible to whitespot.


----------



## Sussexplumber

Not seen any spots. by the time I see spots, its too late for those affected. Its the occasional flicking that gives it away. They are still in a heated tank, getting treatment every day. Given up on this "4 day treatment business" and now dosing them daily. Yeah I`ve taken the smallest dozen out and put them in another tank. There is no substrate, just a couple of pieces 
of bogwood.


----------

